# No Response from Amazon - Anyone?



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just got approved for Flex, but the only station I show available is Whole Foods. The Amazon warehouse is about 8 miles (15 minutes farther) away. I put in my availability buy have not got any offers in the 5 days since approval.

My questions are:

1. Will I get Amazon Flex work or just grocery deliveries?
2. How long before I get my first offer?
3. I put in 6am - 10pm available, is that enough time? Does that time just stay in there forever or do I need to put it in for each day?
4. I've emailed Amazon twice and got zero response, any suggestion on how to contact them?

Any help from you pros out there would be appreciated.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Just got approved for Flex, but the only station I show available is Whole Foods. The Amazon warehouse is about 8 miles (15 minutes farther) away. I put in my availability buy have not got any offers in the 5 days since approval.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd put it to 24/7 availability. That scheduler never affected which blocks I saw. Next you gotta tap non stop on the refresh button. Or set up a macro on your iPhone to keep tapping refresh. You could possibly get banned but it's inhumane to expect someone to tap for hours. In times like this chances are you won't see offers just sitting there. You gotta keep tapping and be quick to accept.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Just got approved for Flex, but the only station I show available is Whole Foods. The Amazon warehouse is about 8 miles (15 minutes farther) away. I put in my availability buy have not got any offers in the 5 days since approval.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Do you see the "filter" option? Hit upcoming offers from the home screen then that the topic should say filter click that and select which station you want to see offers from. Your new so I guarantee you will get reserved blocks.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Amazon hired a ton of new drivers which increases delivery success for them but dramatically increases competition from drivers to get blocks.If you do enough research you'll see in the populated areas amazon is busier than ever but flex drivers aren't getting that many blocks due to so much competition from the noobs, plus college dudes are out of school trying to make a buck, etc, etc. Best advice if you want to drive and make money, supplement with uber, lyft, dd, etc, etc. Or just get a job at a local amazon warehouse, they are all hiring like crazy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Download Grubhub, Door Dash, Uber eats or do pizza delivery. Until Covid subsides that's where the pings are.


----------



## Yl1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Just got approved for Flex, but the only station I show available is Whole Foods. The Amazon warehouse is about 8 miles (15 minutes farther) away. I put in my availability buy have not got any offers in the 5 days since approval.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


I don't think you will get anything that far and when you put available you have to close by the location. To get a job it is not by putting yourself available but you have to go the filter and add all the station you want to work at. Time you can choose the maximum but it is up to you accept which one you want to do. After you will start seeing offer and you accept them. Good luck


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yl1 said:


> I don't think you will get anything that far and when you put available you have to close by the location. To get a job it is not by putting yourself available but you have to go the filter and add all the station you want to work at. Time you can choose the maximum but it is up to you accept which one you want to do. After you will start seeing offer and you accept them. Good luck


Ha, I posted that about 8 months ago, just went over 1000 stops with Flex/WF...thanks for the reply!

After all this time, my personal opinion is that Flex is the best gig work on the market!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Flex can definitely be really good, but it is good to have 1 or more other gigs in addition to Flex to bail you out.

Example: I do an Amazon shift and finish 30 miles from home with no other Amazon work for the day. To make this a much better situation I turn on my UberEats app as soon as the Amazon stuff is done. Then I csn do perhaps 4-6 UE deliveries to work my way back home. This has been a major positive for me. My dollars earned per miles driven has gotten MUCH better since making this one simple change.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Flex can definitely be really good, but it is good to have 1 or more other gigs in addition to Flex to bail you out.
> 
> Example: I do an Amazon shift and finish 30 miles from home with no other Amazon work for the day. To make this a much better situation I turn on my UberEats app as soon as the Amazon stuff is done. Then I csn do perhaps 4-6 UE deliveries to work my way back home. This has been a major positive for me. My dollars earned per miles driven has gotten MUCH better since making this one simple change.


Dollars per mile driven to me is the most important measurement. Good on you for seeing this and making it work.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Dollars per mile driven to me is the most important measurement. Good on you for seeing this and making it work.


How do your dead miles figure into this?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> How do your dead miles figure into this?


I look at my earnings per mile driven including all dead miles. Not including dead miles is smoke and mirrors.

I know what my car costs me to drive per mile. This includes every thing, gas maintenance, registration, insurance, repairs, cost of replacing vehicle/depreciation. Not having an honest estimate on cost per mile is smoke and mirrors.


----------

